# Because of this site!



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Me too! Love this site :thumbup:


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I have! I learned that it's just yarn. It can be undone and used again. Lifelines, cables, washclothes, bears, pandas, ducks, etc. Great fun!


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

Most definitely!!! My stash is out of hand, I have too many patterns saved and I have tried all sorts of things I never even heard of! 

And I have learned some new definitions for words; Barf, Frog and Tink.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, I _was_ expanding my knitting repertoire quite a bit. At the moment, socks are my drug of choice. Maybe the dk cotton in my last on-line order will help. It's sooooo soft and lovely to touch.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Me too. The inspiration and learning never ends.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Me too! I keep learning many things from my fellow Kpers. I have become a better knitter.


----------



## Khloe (Jan 5, 2014)

Absolutely has prompted me to up my game!


----------



## mulie (Apr 8, 2013)

KP is a daily habit for me. I learn something new every day. I don't post much but I am a loyal reader. So appreciate the sharing of advice, skill and pictures of beautiful work.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Love this site I have learned lots of new things about Knitting and life and laughter and sharing and inspiration and how good people come together in friendship although they may never meet in person they rely on each other every day.I am so grateful to be part of this group THANK YOU ALL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I too love the sharing and learning and positive thinking of most of the readers. Reading KP really uplifts my day and there is rarely a day that I don't learn something new.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It is great to be a part of something that you all participate in together. Out there is the "world" very few people seem to speak "Knitting" language. I have learned a lot.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Isn't it incredible how much more we can do than we ever thought possible? It is because of the inspiration, the motivation, the teaching, and support we get from the wonderful folks here at KP. Thank you all. I feel so blessed to be a part of this great group!


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

scottishlass said:


> Love this site I have learned lots of new things about Knitting and life and laughter and sharing and inspiration and how good people come together in friendship although they may never meet in person they rely on each other every day.I am so grateful to be part of this group THANK YOU ALL :thumbup: :thumbup:


My feelings exactly! Hardly a day goes by that I don't learn a new tip or a new pattern! My knitting just keeps getting better. But I think my favorite part is the kindness and sharing of everyone on here. It is so awesome to be a part of this world-wide friendship!


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

Right there with ya!! I haven't knit that much butttttt the
majority is socks!!! Gotta love them


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

It was years since I had picked up a crochet hook. I joined a group that crochets for charity and only did scarves...by the dozens...until I joined KP. This is where I was encouraged to step up and learn more. Thanks to all the folks here, I am doing so much more than I ever thought I could. Thank you, KP!


----------



## jworthington87 (Dec 4, 2012)

Because of KP - as novice knitter I am sooo motivated & excited to get to the levels of intermediate to advance/experienced knitters like many of you! I am beginning my 1st pattern stitch project & I know you are there to support me. Thank you to all! :thumbup: 

Happy Knitting/Crocheting!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

I couldn't agree with you more .......I have learned so much ..I can't believe I am making socks......if someone told me 3 months ago that I would be making socks I'd say no way not me...... I would reply .....I am not that good of a knitter......but the encouragement and friendly support that is given here gave me the confedence .....it is a amazing forum.....and I Thank You all


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I know what you mean. I am so hooked on knitting fairies. I currently have four of them in the works.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Before I found this site I thought it was just me who:
1. Was addicted to knitting socks.
2. Had to have a lot of projects going at once.
3. Had a large accumulation of yarn.
4. Had a HUGE accumulation of knitting patterns.
5. Spent a lot of time in the Internet looking at yarn and patterns.

It was such a relief to find out there is a whole world of "knitting nuts" out there! And yes, I have learned a lot and expanded my abilities because of all the knowledge being shared here.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

wildfire0 said:


> Most definitely!!! My stash is out of hand, I have too many patterns saved and I have tried all sorts of things I never even heard of!
> 
> And I have learned some new definitions for words; Barf, Frog and Tink.


I haven't run across 'Barf' yet. What's that one for?


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am 76 and have been crocheting and knitting since very young. I always considered myself an accomplished needle worker who could knit anything I WANTED to knit, socks, sweaters, afghans, dish clothes etc., etc.

I just DIDN'T KNOW I WANTED to knit lace shawls and socks on 12" circulars, etc., etc. I do now and love it. Thanks to some very special people here on KP. I also pick up a lot of hints and lovely patterns. Thank you all for being so nice and helpful. 

I do consider a lot of you enablers, my yarn and pattern stash is out of control. :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> I haven't run across 'Barf' yet. What's that one for?


All that extra yarn that comes out when you try to pull from the center of a skein of yarn.
By the way I learned this term here on KP.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeppers! I got the bug here!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Definitely have decided to try new things. The pictures that people post are so inspiring(and nice to look at). Just started my first top down sweater. Will try an easy lace scarf next.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Patsy Ruth said:


> All that extra yarn that comes out when you try to pull from the center of a skein of yarn.
> By the way I learned this term here on KP.


Thanks - I've had lots of Yarn Barf to clean up - just didn't know what to call it.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

mulie said:


> KP is a daily habit for me. I learn something new every day. I don't post much but I am a loyal reader. So appreciate the sharing of advice, skill and pictures of beautiful work.


I couldn't agree more!!! Thanks to all who share their talent so willingly. :thumbup:


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Oh yes, I can't even begin to list everything I have learned on this site, from different technics to beautiful patterns. KP has it all.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> Love this site I have learned lots of new things about Knitting and life and laughter and sharing and inspiration and how good people come together in friendship although they may never meet in person they rely on each other every day.I am so grateful to be part of this group THANK YOU ALL :thumbup: :thumbup:


I must agree with my friend Scottishlass on this one. I have made some wonderful life long friends because of this site, have pushed to learn new things, have pushed myself to think outside my own little world and realize there are wonderful people this whole world round! And another THANK YOU ALL

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


I have to agree with you. I have learned so much from everyone on this site, from sock knitting to not being able to pass up the purchase of a new yarn. Thank you KPer's for becoming my new BFF. :-D


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Agree! Since retiring and moving 2 yrs ago, I was so happy to find people who share my love of hand crafting. I still have my facebook friends but this site is part of my new life and I am so grateful for it!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

mitka said:


> Me too. The inspiration and learning never ends.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> Love this site I have learned lots of new things about Knitting and life and laughter and sharing and inspiration and how good people come together in friendship although they may never meet in person they rely on each other every day.I am so grateful to be part of this group THANK YOU ALL :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto. 


I'm delighted to be a part of this wonderful 'virtual ' family. :thumbup:


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze me how quickly a "helpful hand to guide you" writes from somewhere the other side of the globe to share their expertise with great patience and encouragement if a problem arises when knitting or crocheting. Has the effect of shining a light into a darkened room for me... Also allows us to open the window and fly away with all of the inspiration that engenders too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

scottishlass said:


> Love this site I have learned lots of new things about Knitting and life and laughter and sharing and inspiration and how good people come together in friendship although they may never meet in person they rely on each other every day.I am so grateful to be part of this group THANK YOU ALL :thumbup: :thumbup:


I second that lassy :thumbup:


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Ditto :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've picked up a modified cable stitch - for double-knitting technique.

Found out that the Turkish/Eastern CO is good for both scarf/shawls and toe-up socks.

Thanks for letting me research and add to my skills all y'all!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I get inspired every day by the people on KP. Thank you all!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That's fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Scottish Lass and Sampymom said it all for me. I have a raglan sweater I did before I found this site and one I did after being online with all you fantastic members. The difference is like night and day!!I have to start my day with KP or my day just "feels" wrong. I am forever grateful to everyone on KP for their generosity, good humor and love of knitting and knitters. Crochet also!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

It goes well with my morning coffee! Everyday, I'm learning something new.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Me too ! This site as enabled me to try so many different things - the next to try is a shawl on circular needles, still have a bit of a mental block about them!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

absolutely!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have learned so much from this site and half that i have learned, i never knew existed before i joined! Great site and so many lovely helpful people here.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


I totally agree. I've been away from knitting for a number of years. My granddaughter was teaching herself from Youtube and asked me to help her. I went on line and found this forum and I've been knitting like crazy ever since. I come to this site every morning and get lots of inspiration. It's a toss-up between my coffee and morning paper, or this site, first. Totally addicted!!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh, yes, definitely.
I wouldn't have had the courage to tackle socks, lace, etc. without a lot of encouragement from people on this site.  
Thank you!!!!
It's sad sometimes to see people join, and then get off on the wrong foot (personality, lack of expression of tone because of the medium, or what) & end up saying they don't know why they wanted to join. This is really a nice community.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


Count me in! Between lack of confidence in my ability and some minor setbacks I was not moving forward. But with the wonderful talent, knowledge passion and enthusiasm from this forum I have forged forward! Two projects that stand out are a teddy bear and baby cardi! 
A GREAT BIG thank you to all of you !👏


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I think the best part of knitting is learning new techniques and challenging ones self to learn more , to make a better garment, or blanket or even wash cloth and doing the best you can each time !


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree. My morning starts with tea and Kniiting Paradise


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> I have learned so much from this site and half that i have learned, i never knew existed before i joined! Great site and so many lovely helpful people here.


Couldn't agree more!! Love this site!!


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Britknitar said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> I'm delighted to be a part of this wonderful 'virtual ' family. :thumbup:


Totally agree. Was just crocheting before joining but now have been learning to knit and expand my knowledge of knitting and crocheting, as well as some laughs.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


I'm "late to the party"... but, your final comment about your "stash growing to epic proportions" made me laugh. I fear we, of this wonderful and very influential Forum, have created yet another Yarn Monster. Horray for Us!! Another one is addicted to yarn, needles and expanding her horizons!!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel you on this. Getting up & opening this KP newsletter is part of my morning regimen. So far I have increased my skills, made wonderful purchases & got the best ideas.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Mitch said:


> I agree. My morning starts with tea and Kniiting Paradise


Mine with coffee and KPers! A great way to start the day!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm just another knitting nut. Find my self up at 5am so I can have a few more hours a day to do my thing. Just learn something each time I come to KP thanks to all you wonderful knitters.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Me too! I keep knitting more and more and now I need more time! Thank you everyone.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

I appreciate it most when family points out my pile of WIP, yarns, new gadgets, patterns I'm creating, dirty dishes, unscrubbed floors, dust everywhere and me in a corner with needles flying screaming, *"See what THEY did! Those sweet enablers on KP have made me Kitchener ALL my panties in a KNOT!" :roll: *

Then the Magic ball I've been winding for ten months straight comes rolling down the hall and CRUSHES them :lol:

And shame on all the lacey spider women that keep saying "Come here Little Fly and see my latest shawl" SURE :shock: :-o


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

disgo said:


> I appreciate it most when family points out my pile of WIP, yarns, new gadgets, patterns I'm creating, dirty dishes, unscrubbed floors, dust everywhere and me in a corner with needles flying screaming, *"See what THEY did! Those sweet enablers on KP have made me Kitchener ALL my panties in a KNOT!" :roll: *
> 
> Then the Magic ball I've been winding for ten months straight comes rolling down the hall and CRUSHES them :lol:
> 
> And shame on all the lacey spider women that keep saying "Come here Little Fly and see my latest shawl" SURE :shock: :-o


Yeah!! Shame on "them".... Not! LOL

I loved your post; what a hoot!


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Before joining KP all I ever knit was rectangles, wouldn't go near anything with a size or shape. Then I had a grandchild and found KP &#128525;. I attempted my first baby sweater because I knew when I ran into trouble I could count on this community for help. Gave me the courage to TRY.
Thank you all for your generosity and patience.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Ditto. Thanks all who are so understanding and willing to lend a hand. I love this site.


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes ,I have learned a lot from this site,and got ideals. And a lot of new patterns.I enjoy this site a lot.


----------



## Fischerknits (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree with all of your comments. In. Australia , I receive the Knitting Paradise daily email just before I go to bed and it is my daily routine to read it in bed every night. It really inspires me and eases my conscience that I am not the only person in the world who has yarn stored throughout thei house, keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am so glad I am not alone in the coffee (tea) first thing in the morning and instead of a newspaper, it is KP. I am not complete if I don't get on here and get me going. Thank you all for your wonderful responses!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am proud to say that I learned everything I know about knitting from KP!

When I joined, I could do the KNIT AND PURL stitch.. And the PURL was wrong! Lol


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I am proud to say that I learned everything I know about knitting from KP!
> 
> When I joined, I could do the KNIT AND PURL stitch.. And the PURL was wrong! Lol


Me to Amy..and now finally after almost 2 years this site has given me the confidence to do a gypsycream bear..just waiting on yarn to come to finish his legs then I will post picture..never ,ever thought I would be able to do one..thanks all you lovely people.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

My "have to make this" list has sky rocketed and my stash is now no longer manageable - but I'm loving every minute of it!


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Barf??? What is it please? This is a new one on me.


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

YES! I love this site. I've learned so much, meet wonderful people, been inspired to do many new projects. I LOVE this site!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree - I've learned about different yarns, techniques I'd never heard of, tackled lace and so many stitches, and you can do it without fear because you know if you want to try something new there will be someone to help you if you run into a problem! I can't tell you the things I was afraid to try because I didn't know where to turn for help - now I boldly try new things knowing this support system is here to help. The best part? All the wonderful new friends I've made through this site!


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

I so agree!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I love the things I learn on this site. it is the first thing I do in the morning with my coffee. Even when the posts get snarky, I still find something interesting!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Before KP I would have knitted a couple of items a year. Now it's a continuous thing. I have so many plans for my ever increasing stash. As each thing is finished I'm itching to start the next thing.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I have not tried to many things but I have learned about all the different yarns out there. I like the stories and animals and the way you are all there to answer our questions. Now if I could just get away from the computer to get some things done and back to my knitting. ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

vannavanna said:


> Barf??? What is it please? This is a new one on me.


I'm wondering if she was referring to "yarn vomit". That would be the knotted mess that you find in the middle of some of the balls of yarn. Not sure. Maybe someone could comment.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree about the stash. Mine was quite modest until I joined, now for some reason it is completely out of control. I do like going and looking at it though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I look forward to KP every day. I have learned so much and think KPers are the best.


----------



## joanne1013 (Sep 25, 2013)

my sentiments exactly-this is a site like no other-very grateful. joanne


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


What pattern are you using for socks as I want to start knitting socks. Thanks


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I am proud to say that I learned everything I know about knitting from KP!
> 
> When I joined, I could do the KNIT AND PURL stitch.. And the PURL was wrong! Lol


Amy you have been very quiet lately I have missed you :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, this forum is a wonderful site with generous and friendly people, who go the extra mile to help anyone in need or inspiration. There is so much to like/love about this wonderful group of people from all over the world. I bless the day I found it.


----------



## brenK (Dec 25, 2011)

I HAVE to chime in and have my voice included in support of the KP site...I LOVE this site. I check in every morning with my morning coffee to enjoy the tips, the laughs, and all of the insight into the world of knitting!! I have learned SO much from everyone! So, good morning y'all!!!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


you got that right we have some very talented ladies and men on this earth and I am new at knitting and loving every min of it, can't seem to get the needles in my hands fast enough, have learned alot.


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

Absolutely me included. I've even wanted to thank every single person on the site for my newly found confidence to try things new to me. Their posts have inspired me to wander outside of my comfort zone and just go for it. I might even post a photo some day!


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I love this site, too. I start out each day reading everyone's posts with my first cup of coffee. It's good to know that I'm not the only knitter in this world with a large stash or a number of started but not finished items. I just can't convince myself to want to make socks though. Seems like a heck of a lot of knitting time to devote to something that is relatively inexpensive at a store and something that isn't going to last for years. Just my opinion. Love the patterns I have added to my collection from all of your suggestions. I'm glad that I am part of this group.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Thank you all for the inpiration, funnies, pet pics, sharing your lives and knitting work. I share some of it with my DH so he is a part of us - whether he knows it or not! Grace to you all!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


 Yeah, you're a KP-er, all right! Tee hee heh heh heh....


----------



## miss Jenny (Nov 23, 2013)

Love this site too!

I live in St. James City, FL....we are almost neighbors!

God Bless!

DV


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't remember how I found KP.......but I'm so thankful to all of you.

I have learned so much from all of you........you are the best!


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

Amen to all of you who posted to "KP Because of this site". A while back I got "hooked" on knitting socks because of this wonderful site. My daughter on the last pair commented, "Alright, already" we have more socks that we will wear out in a life-time", time to start on something else. There is seldom a day goes by that I don't pick up the needles and make at least a few stitches. Many thanks to all of you and God Bless.

Neenie


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> Well, I _was_ expanding my knitting repertoire quite a bit. At the moment, socks are my drug of choice. Maybe the dk cotton in my last on-line order will help. It's sooooo soft and lovely to touch.


Gerripho, what is the cotton that you have ordered? Have you used it before? I've been looking for cotton or a summer-weight yarn for a shrug for a teenage girl -- it has to be easy care.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Same here, LOL. My stash is out of hand and I always made clothes or blankets, hats, etc, now all I knit is toys and loving it!!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I read and don't post either and have been on this site for quite a while, and I have also experimented with different things. My next project will be socks.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


I already knew a lot but I have found new tips, patterns, friends, ideas, and inspiration. There are a lot of amazing people on here from ALL over the world and for the most part we ALL get along. I so wish our world could do that. I talk about this site at least once a day to someone and who knows if they are on here now. I did give them the name of this site. LOL This is my paper that I read while I drink my coffee in the morning. Better than Face Book. Still learning on how to do things on here too.

Thank you to the one who started this site!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Me too. I never would have attempted socks if it were not for this site. I never would have knit a shawl either. You fellow knitters are a huge source of inspiration and a tremendous help.


----------



## devale (Nov 6, 2012)

I read the post every day and I too am learning new things every day. I live alone and you fine ladies are so much company to me.

Devale


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I enjoy this site, too. I have downloaded so many patterns that I want to try. So many ideas; so little time!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Sampymom said:


> My feelings exactly! Hardly a day goes by that I don't learn a new tip or a new pattern! My knitting just keeps getting better. But I think my favorite part is the kindness and sharing of everyone on here. It is so awesome to be a part of this world-wide friendship!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Because of this site I get nothing else done!! And I'm usually running late for work because I'm reading the new daily posts that came out.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

This forum has given me the courage to ask questions. So many helpful friendly ladies. Now I can do lace and sox...thnk you.


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


Ditto!
:-D :-D


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree & ditto all the comments made about KP. I so love this site & read it with my morning coffee.
I have learned so much from everyone here & not all of it is about knitting. Please keep this site going for ever! I would be lost without it!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I too, have learned a lot of new things and have picked the needle again and even make my first pair of socks. I feel I have met some wonderful people on this site as well-- Just a wonderful site!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

gramknits said:


> My "have to make this" list has sky rocketed and my stash is now no longer manageable - but I'm loving every minute of it!


Same here! I agree with all your posts!


----------



## kathymeitner (May 25, 2011)

Not only the knowledge of long-time knitters, but it's also amazing where you wonderful people live. Very cool.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I think that we are all relieved that this is not one of the sites online that has a constant thread of bickering (or worse) through it all the time. There are times when the tension builds here but my experience is that it is less often. I have been learning how to make things I see on Pinterest and other places on the net without a pattern. I'm working on some hooded tops for my two great nieces from a photo I saw just recently. Thanks to all for the welcome support that is so freely given.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Just a thought, since you've learned to knit so many different things. Maybe your next project should be...socks! :lol: I've added animals, shawls, hats, and socks to my usual baby blankets, afghans, sweaters, and scarves. This is truly a wonderful, extremely helpful site!


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Me toe. Oops...there's that sock thing again.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Best site ever. I learn something new every day!


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I read my newsletter first thing every morning. I have been knitting and crocheting for over 60 years and in the few months since I joined, I have learned to do Bavarian crochet and have finally had the courage to use some of my 6 tubs of stash for scrap projects ! They are beautiful! Thank you for the inspiration this community generates.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Me too. I no longer feel like the lone knitter and I know where to go for advice and help &#128588;


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

It has made me not afraid to tackel any project, knowing if I get stuck I can ask here and someone always has the answer.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I definitely agree with Scottishlass! Excellent site!


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

ALL OF THE ABOVE IN SPADES!!!!!! ann


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

wildfire0 said:


> Most definitely!!! My stash is out of hand, I have too many patterns saved and I have tried all sorts of things I never even heard of!
> 
> And I have learned some new definitions for words; Barf, Frog and Tink.


I have finally learned barf & tink but what is frog, please. ann :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was one that never liked chat sites, never joined one before KP. But once I stumbled on this site, I was hooked! I look forward to my early morning e-mail and reading what "my friends" are up to in the knitting world and other subjects while drinking that first cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

This site definitely expanded my knitting repetoire. I have made many more and much larger variety of items than I ever did before, learned continental, short row knitting, picked up lots of fun patterns, tips and ideas. I love this site.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

ann seal said:


> I have finally learned barf & tink but what is frog, please. ann :-( :-( :-(


the sound a frog makes (at least in the US) rip-it, rip-it, rip-it (although as children we learned that a frog says ribbit, ribbit, ribbit).

Enjoy!


----------



## Dessert Ladt (Jan 6, 2014)

It's amazing how things can grow. Had to empty the craft room from previous crafts to make room for yarn stash. And beside that I have a huge wicker casket in the dinning room full of that beautiful yarn. It's so hard to resist when all the emails from the yarn companies say SALE. At least there is a place to put it. Thankful for that.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

ann seal said:


> I have finally learned barf & tink but what is frog, please. ann :-( :-( :-(


Frogging is ripping out your knitting. I do it frequently! LOL


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Not only have I gained knitting knowledge (crocheting, huck weaving, etc.) but I take a trip around the world with you ladies and gents (when you sign in and comment). I also get to see all of your beautiful projects and make some of my own because of the work I see. Yes, my life has changed and for the better. I have learned about different crafting techniques, yarn, web sites, jokes, links to wonderful things, and the friendship that abides here in KP land. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Nana5 said:


> I was one that never liked chat sites, never joined one before KP. But once I stumbled on this site, I was hooked! I look forward to my early morning e-mail and reading what "my friends" are up to in the knitting world and other subjects while drinking that first cup of coffee in the morning.


I agree. I could never understand some of my friends on the chat sites, but this one is so informative and friendly. It's the first thing that I look for on my computer in the morning. Have met only lovely people on here.


----------



## Folly2 (Oct 21, 2013)

I love this site! Everyday I learn something new - the Chinese waitress cast on- who knew?? But the kind, encouraging and often funny replies are what i enjoy most. What a beautiful group from all over the world. Thank you KPers for always starting my day on a positive note!


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

This is my "go to" site, every morning. I've receiving such good help and I enjoy reading the comments. Great people!


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

This site IS my social networking.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Have never been on Facebook..always thought of it as an Ego Trip for people with too much time on their hands...then I discovered KP.It`s the type of social media where we can learn things, visit so many places and meet so many people. It`s not just a place where everyone wants only to air their opinions(as though their`s were the only opinions that mattered) No,,it`s all about sharing and helping. It`s the best site I`ve ever found online bar none!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


I am still hooked on socks... but some of the things I do with socks can be directly linked to the things I have learned on this site... Great site with mostly great folks whose only desire is to enrich our knitting (or crochet) experience.
Thanks to all.
Jane


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

have my coffee and frozen waffles while reading KP. have learned a lot. have learned names for a few things that I never knew had any. am trying a lot of stitches because i can find them on utube. am trying a bit of lace. SOCKS are another matter,but may even give them a try. so much yarn and so little time. :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Dizzy Liz (Feb 5, 2013)

LOVE this site!!!!! Yes I have expanded both my knitting and my knowledge. Thank you to all knitters beginner to expert you all are truly blessed.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

There does seem to be a correlation between this site, and huge stashes! Yes, I have been challenged to try new things here as well. Socks- still trying to get up the courage to do those. Bought a book for toe-up, two at a time. Thought I might as well learn that way first (to avoid second sock syndrome etc, and as I like the idea of fitting as I go.) Maybe this is too ambitious for first socks? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

AWESOME new term- "Knitting nuts!" That's us alright!



kayrein said:


> Before I found this site I thought it was just me who:
> 1. Was addicted to knitting socks.
> 2. Had to have a lot of projects going at once.
> 3. Had a large accumulation of yarn.
> ...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> Love this site I have learned lots of new things about Knitting and life and laughter and sharing and inspiration and how good people come together in friendship although they may never meet in person they rely on each other every day.I am so grateful to be part of this group THANK YOU ALL :thumbup: :thumbup:


I second this post, very well said.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> Love this site I have learned lots of new things about Knitting and life and laughter and sharing and inspiration and how good people come together in friendship although they may never meet in person they rely on each other every day.I am so grateful to be part of this group THANK YOU ALL :thumbup: :thumbup:


As usual, SL, you have put it in a way I never could. This site is a daily habit I enjoy,


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

This site is not only about knitting, it is informative on just about everything connected to living our lives. We get information, support and a hand slap when out of line. We get to meet people from all walks of life, economic standards, skill levels, from all over the planet and most of all---Inspiration--to be better people, crafters, mothers, daughters, wives, husbands and friends. It is also a place to get validation for the effort,patience, and skill it takes to accomplish some of the projects we were afraid to attempt. The humor of the jokes, the pictures of vacations, peoples home towns, as well as the information on yarn, patterns sites, tools, and of coarse, the warning of fraud or faulty products is what draws us to this site and keeps us showing up each day. Thank all of you. You have all provided something valuable to my life. Hope summer arrives and the winter is mild for those who will be experiencing that as well.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

cainchar said:


> There does seem to be a correlation between this site, and huge stashes! Yes, I have been challenged to try new things here as well. Socks- still trying to get up the courage to do those. Bought a book for toe-up, two at a time. Thought I might as well learn that way first (to avoid second sock syndrome etc, and as I like the idea of fitting as I go.) Maybe this is too ambitious for first socks? Please share your thoughts.


Jump right in. It isn't too hard if no one tells you how difficult it is to make socks. Good luck,

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I love this site too, take a look every day, have learned lots.
Lynn


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with you. This site encourages us to spread our wings and try what we thought we could never do.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm definitely knitting a lot more lace than I did before! Love this site. And my stash, which was huge to begin with, is definitely now beyond life expectancy. ;-)

Hazel


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> Me too!!!
> :thumbup:


Me three! :lol:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

KP is my favorite "home" on the web. The generosity and skills of my fellow KPers continue to inspire me. I love looking at the wonderful work all of you do and find your photos a wealth of inspiration, both for ideas of what to conquer next and encouragement when I hit the knitting blahs. Thanks to all of you for being part of my day and my life. May the crafting karma be with you always.
Ellie


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very much so!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Ain't it Grand?!? pj


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I have learned so much from this site. I come to it every day. My husband meets up with his buddies, and I feel like I am meeting my friends each day when I come here. Everyone is so eager to help someone with a problem, or trying to figure out a pattern or whatever. I hope to keep doing this for a long time. As Sampymom said it is awesome to be a port of the world-wide friendship.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Since I picked up my needles again and joined this site, I have tried so many new things. I moved from only using worsted weight yarn on size 8 straight needles , to making a lace shawl from fingering weight wool . I have made hats with light weight yarn and size three circulars. I now use lifelines which saved my life while working on the shawl!


----------



## Heide (Jun 23, 2011)

I too love this site. Every morning its 
my first cup of coffee and reading KP. I also have learned so much . Hoping you all have a great day. :-D


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I've discovered some of the best patterns here, including some I would ordinarily have passed by as too difficult. So I, too, say "THANKS!"


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


Same here! I have not advanced quite as far as you have, but I'm working on it. Have done many "firsts" since joining the end of last summer, including first baby blanket, booties, knitting in the round, lace, cables, first shawl, and now I'm working on my first baby sweater (hoodie). The other projects you mentioned are on my to do list. I'm just a little slow.

I am so thankful to the many helpful people here, as well as to people who post their work (gives others inspiration) and to the people who post their questions, because I have probably learned more from reading others' questions on how to this or that than from questions I've had to ask myself!

In turn, it makes me feel so good when I can offer help to someone else who is less experienced than I am or just having a mental block. I never dreamed I would be able to do that.


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

OK - I've been here for a while, but I've never heard 'barf.' What is please?
Linda
P.S. I love KP!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Twoie said:


> OK - I've been here for a while, but I've never heard 'barf.' What is please?
> Linda
> P.S. I love KP!


I asked this earlier, but no response. I have an idea it's the knotted mess inside a ball of yarn. Would love to know if that's correct.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Kitchenergal said:


> I asked this earlier, but no response. I have an idea it's the knotted mess inside a ball of yarn. Would love to know if that's correct.


Yes, that is right--what it looks like when you pull it out.


----------



## gilliesdotter (Oct 18, 2013)

mulie said:


> KP is a daily habit for me. I learn something new every day. I don't post much but I am a loyal reader. So appreciate the sharing of advice, skill and pictures of beautiful work.


 :thumbup: Me too, Thank you all.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


I have learnt so much on this site since i joined and have expanded l my abilities by knitting things i have never tried before. Thanks so much for all the help could not have done it without you all!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Kitchenergal said:


> I asked this earlier, but no response. I have an idea it's the knotted mess inside a ball of yarn. Would love to know if that's correct.


You are correct :-D


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Checking in here is the first thing I do each morning. I never realized what a "world of yarn works" was out there. I have learned so many new techniques, and have such a long list of 'must try's that I will not live long enough to do half of it. But I keep adding to it, several items a week.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I know what you mean. I am so hooked on knitting fairies. I currently have four of them in the works.


Oh, goody!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

AMEN!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Sampymom said:


> My feelings exactly! Hardly a day goes by that I don't learn a new tip or a new pattern! My knitting just keeps getting better. But I think my favorite part is the kindness and sharing of everyone on here. It is so awesome to be a part of this world-wide friendship!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Yes, that is right--what it looks like when you pull it out.


Oh....I've only heard it referred to as 'yarn vomit.' DUH!
Live and learn. Thank you.
Linda


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Love this site, but I live in fear of addiction--to socks specifically! Have not attempted them yet because those who make them can't seem to stop.  Have other things to make first,, plus WIPS to finish. Oh woe is me! :-(


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

mulie said:


> KP is a daily habit for me. I learn something new every day. I don't post much but I am a loyal reader. So appreciate the sharing of advice, skill and pictures of beautiful work.


I do, too, and enjoy this site so much. So much information and encouragement.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

babysnapdragon said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how quickly a "helpful hand to guide you" writes from somewhere the other side of the globe to share their expertise with great patience and encouragement if a problem arises when knitting or crocheting. Has the effect of shining a light into a darkened room for me... Also allows us to open the window and fly away with all of the inspiration that engenders too.


You so articulately stated what I've been thinking...I've grown as a crafter and as a person thanks to the wonderful inspiration from Paradise. Thank you all for shining your light on the rest of us  Lynn


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Although the knitting is our reason for being here it's so great that it's become a site for making friends around the world and for sharing our lives with each other. I say thumbs up to that!!


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

I have not been on this sight very long but have learnt a lot, got a lot of response from little things I have knitted, and I feel that I belong to one big happy family. Thank you everybody, you make my day every day. I love you all.xxx Gail


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Actually it is uplifting to read all the various responses to this topic. We are a fine bunch!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been a knitter for years but would go long periods without indulging. However, I have learned so much from this site and it has rekindled my interest and I've been knitting pretty much full-time the last few years. Other needlework has taken a back seat for now.


----------



## jypsiejude (Apr 3, 2011)

I am totally addicted to this site. It is the first thing I do every morning before even getting dressed....I can't wait to see what new and old items you all have created and new techniques to learn. I don't post very often, but I appreciate each and every post you wonderful knitters and crafters put on here. Thank you so much for sharing all your wonderful creations and ideas.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Pat lamb said:


> Me too! Love this site :thumbup:


Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I ditto the comments already posted. I would not have even known about the tutorials if it were not for KP. Thanks to all for sharing your ideas, help and comments.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

inishowen said:


> You are correct :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Yes, that is right--what it looks like when you pull it out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Me, too. I've learned so much. Haven't done socks yet. I guess I'll give it a go before 2014 is over.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I have too.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

iris925 said:


> I think that we are all relieved that this is not one of the sites online that has a constant thread of bickering (or worse) through it all the time. There are times when the tension builds here but my experience is that it is less often. I have been learning how to make things I see on Pinterest and other places on the net without a pattern. I'm working on some hooded tops for my two great nieces from a photo I saw just recently. Thanks to all for the welcome support that is so freely given.


Yes indeed! I'm not 'social', but I left a site I'd been on for quite some time as they shifted from their original premise, and it was definitely not an improvement - much more political and narrow-minded, an almost '180' from where they started. I don't recall how I got here, but I am ever so glad! On the whole, it's been a delight! 'Meeting', learning, expressing, sharing, etc.! Thanks for letting me join in this wonderful parade!


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

I've learned a great deal, and it's lovely to connect with other people some of them literally on the other side of the world.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you all so much!! I feel so grateful to have found you all. You have encouraged me to stretch as a person and a knitter. Love to each one of you


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

me too! have learned so much and tried many different things since joining this site. So many helpful suggestions and information to be had. Thanks to all


----------



## SharCraft (Nov 12, 2012)

This my go to site every morning. I started knitting about 10 years ago.. Self taught and threw it down for a year because the darn yarn kept sliding off the needles, unlike my newly learned crocheting a few year before. Then determined...if others could do I could too.. Finally mastered knit..purl..and scarves galore. Found this site and have picked up the needles again and learning toe up magic loop sox.. Love this site... And the wonderful people that post.. You are my friends...


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

amen to that. I can't start my day without it!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I love this site. I echo much of what has been said. I have been knitting since I was 13 and am now almost 83. I thought I was a good knitter till I got on this web site and realized I tended to knit the same old thing. Have really branched out and am thrilled with the results. Another thing is being in touch with people from all over the world and seeing pictures of where they live . Love seeing everyone's grand children and fur babies. Just love ,love,love KP!


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

I have gotten a lot of help here!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Addicted to socks of course you are, once you make a pair you are hooked.
You really learn a lot on this site and you get some very useful advice on a number of things.Love it.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh this is tooo toooo funny! Great. I agree and my hubby does too. I hate housework and it will always lose to knitting, spinning, crocheting etc. My stash has grown leaps and bounds! I've done new stuff that I would never have tried and I'm pretty adventurous, but KP has made me group a lot.


disgo said:


> I appreciate it most when family points out my pile of WIP, yarns, new gadgets, patterns I'm creating, dirty dishes, unscrubbed floors, dust everywhere and me in a corner with needles flying screaming, *"See what THEY did! Those sweet enablers on KP have made me Kitchener ALL my panties in a KNOT!" :roll: *
> 
> Then the Magic ball I've been winding for ten months straight comes rolling down the hall and CRUSHES them :lol:
> 
> And shame on all the lacey spider women that keep saying "Come here Little Fly and see my latest shawl" SURE :shock: :-o


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

me too... I love to stay here, among you...


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

tootsie001 said:


> This site is not only about knitting, it is informative on just about everything connected to living our lives. We get information, support and a hand slap when out of line. We get to meet people from all walks of life, economic standards, skill levels, from all over the planet and most of all---Inspiration--to be better people, crafters, mothers, daughters, wives, husbands and friends. It is also a place to get validation for the effort,patience, and skill it takes to accomplish some of the projects we were afraid to attempt. The humor of the jokes, the pictures of vacations, peoples home towns, as well as the information on yarn, patterns sites, tools, and of coarse, the warning of fraud or faulty products is what draws us to this site and keeps us showing up each day. Thank all of you. You have all provided something valuable to my life. Hope summer arrives and the winter is mild for those who will be experiencing that as well.


I'm only halfway through the 13 pages there are so far on this thread but Tootsie has summed it up for me. We've all shared projects, family, pets, homes, hopes & dreams and worries. Thank you all.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Knitting Paradise is like a best friend. Encouraging, educational, inspiring, caring, always available sharing memories and lives worldwide without any of us having to leave our best chair!  Thank you KP


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

If it was not for this site I would not have ever known all the things you can do with knitting. I certainly would never have attempted some of the projects that I have made. Keep up the good work all you KPers


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

I too have learned much from all you wonderful ladies with so much experience and advice to offer. Eternally grateful for that. I have practiced many a design etc, though having a problem with my Passap Deco which does not seem to read the punch cards but that does not stop me  .. I will post a photo or two of the simple things i have completed .. I have a feeling i will be doing a lot more of things over the next winter period 

G


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

I love this site too but I spend more time here then I do knitting!


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

I am grateful for all of the KPers and their wisdom and knitting help. I am always learning something and trying something new. Love you all.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

yep. yep, and more yep.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

I have books of patterns I have found on this site and my stash is out of hand! My zoo of animals is growing by the day. Yarn is taking over my chair, closets, corners and anywhere else I can find to stash it. Need to make something that uses it ALL up!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Nana Mc said:


> I get inspired every day by the people on KP. Thank you all!


I agree, and would like to thank everyone here on KP for all the help, and inspiration I have received here. I love it here, and have learned so much, and look forward to learning more. Again thank you all, and have a great week. :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

A definite YES!! I've learned sooooo much from the people on this site and I'm profoundly grateful. Not only am I knitting a wide variety of new (to me) projects, but I've learned many cast-ons and bind-offs and many techniques that I'd never even heard of before. I'm a self taught knitter and I live on an island without even one LYS so there are no local resourcees to learn from. Since I joined KP about two years ago I've really branched out and gotten adventurous about my knitting. I've also learned a little about needle punch and I'm about to tackle Swedish weaving. WOW!! Aloha... Bev Did I mention how grateful I am to all of you who are so willing to share your expertise with any who need it??!!


----------



## Loisbee (Aug 11, 2013)

Absolutely! 
And I'm still in the process of expanding my skills. Also I'm so grateful for the positive reinforcement and light hearted comments I keep reading. Love and hugs to all.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Here to - but have no desire to knit socks !!


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

I also have become a better knitter, reading the post have expanded my abilities.
I entered a few items at the Co. Fair,
Last year, talked to the judge after the show with questions, she was asking more questions then I was, I told her of this site, telling her how much I have learned. Hopefully she has joined.
Thank you all for your post and education.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

I calculate that I'm gonna have to live forever - because I can't stop buying yarn and printing out patterns!!!!!

Being from the war years (1940s) I was taught to never waste anything. So, now, I can't let all that stash go to waste. Gotta keep knitting.

This site is so much fun. It's way more than how to do this or that. It's about life - real life. We make mistakes, we move on. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

I learned to knit in my early 20's from a book. I never knew if I was doing things the correct way till I found this site. I have had so many questions answered, found new patterns, new ways of knitting that I had never heard about. I seldom miss a day checking out this site. Love all the pictures. I agree with all the other ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


See what you started??? Isn't it wonderful! 14+ pages of positivity! Seems like you made a lot of person's day! This is one of the many things that make KP special and what it is! Thank you!


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

what is BARF??? thanks maybe I have heard this one but can't remember hee hee THANKS


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Knitting by Nana said:


> what is BARF??? thanks maybe I have heard this one but can't remember hee hee THANKS


They said earlier, but probably got 'lost' along the way...It's what happens from the middle of the skein, when it pulls out en masse...I saw another call it 'yarn vomit'...


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

CuriousKitty said:


> See what you started??? Isn't it wonderful! 14+ pages of positivity! Seems like you made a lot of person's day! This is one of the many things that make KP special and what it is! Thank you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

love love love KP...I am now trying to knit socks!!!!! Can you believe it !!! Me knitting socks


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I am not an experienced knitter, but with this site who knows ? there are so many kind people on here that go out of their way to help one with a problem... so to me this is the best site ever, who knows maybe someday I might be able to give advice to a new knitter....thanks to all you wonderful folks on here for all you do ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Me to, I really appreciate everyone's generosity and support


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Viddie said:


> I am not an experienced knitter, but with this site who knows ? there are so many kind people on here that go out of their way to help one with a problem... so to me this is the best site ever, who knows maybe someday I might be able to give advice to a new knitter....thanks to all you wonderful folks on here for all you do ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good evening Viddie. You have already given advice to a new knitter a few years ago, and that new knitter was me, and I thank you for that and all the other help you have giving me over the years I've known you. You are a blessing in my life. I also agree this is the best site ever, and thanks for telling me about it. Have a great evening. nitehawk. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

oh yes NOW I remember I HATE it when the yarn has a BARF !!!
thank goodness that has not happened to me very often but it IS irritating !!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I am proud to say that I learned everything I know about knitting from KP!
> 
> When I joined, I could do the KNIT AND PURL stitch.. And the PURL was wrong! Lol


HAHAHA!!! When I first found this site, I had just taken a class to learn to knit but because of my work schedule, never made it to the second class where she taught how to purl and how to bind off!!! Learned that here! When I finally made it back to the LYS, she was shocked at how much I had learned! Owe it all to KP (along with my ridiculous stash and obsession with needles and notions)!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

No question about it. This site has definitely challenged me to knit projects I never thought about. Only ever made sweaters, but now love knitting hats, lace stoles/wraps, scarves and afghans; things I never considered before joining KP. Still not terribly interested in knitting socks.

The good news is that I'm using up my stash and soon will be happily yarn shopping for more.

Great topic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

nitehawk said:


> Good evening Viddie. You have already given advice to a new knitter a few years ago, and that new knitter was me, and I thank you for that and all the other help you have giving me over the years I've known you. You are a blessing in my life. I also agree this is the best site ever, and thanks for telling me about it. Have a great evening. nitehawk. :thumbup: :thumbup:


you are so sweet- and also a true blessing in my life dear friend of many years :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

What you said. Me too! A month ago I didn't have one skein of sock yarn. I now have 15!!!! And I'm on my 5th pair of socks.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

wildfire0 said:


> Most definitely!!! My stash is out of hand, I have too many patterns saved and I have tried all sorts of things I never even heard of!
> 
> And I have learned some new definitions for words; Barf, Frog and Tink.


Exactly my feelings too. Have learned so much here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Count me in too.



jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


I have learnt lots too, even though I have been knitting many and varied things for lots of years. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Kitchenergal said:


> I asked this earlier, but no response. I have an idea it's the knotted mess inside a ball of yarn. Would love to know if that's correct.


It's known as "yarn barf." It's when you pull out the yarn from the center of the skein and a whole bunch comes out all tangled, resulting in "yarn barf." Hope I didn't duplicate someone else's answer; I haven't read the whole subject yet but wanted to answer your question.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I have also learned a lot from this site. I think my knitting has gotten much better and a teacher in a recent class I took at my LYS commented that I "catch on quick." I'm sure it's because I learned to pay attention to detail from all the wonderful people here. 

I used to think that online "chatting" was a waste of time. I have a Facebook page but only use it occasionally. I don't seem to have a lot in common with most of the people there and just use it to post pictures I've taken or keep up with a very small number of friends. But with this site I know I have something near and dear to my heart in common with everyone here: a love of fiber arts. 

I'm not extremely adventurous with my knitting yet, but through KP, I've branched out some and improved the quality of what I have done. I have started my second sweater (I quit the first one), and although I took a break from it (I got tired of endless St stitch in DK weight), I do anticipate going back to it soon and I'm not so nervous about starting the armholes. I took a sweater class, and since I had been reading quite a bit here, I knew to take copious notes and ask lots of questions about specifics. So I don't think I'll give up on this sweater. I also learned how to choose the right yarn for the pattern. On my first sweater I chose the wrong texture of yarn, so the St stitch was too stiff and I decided I'll just frog it and use it for something else. That's something else I learned; that even if a project doesn't work out, I can still learn something from it, and I can reuse the yarn. 

I could go on and on (and already have!) but I just want to say one last thing. I have learned an extra dose of compassion goes a long way. I used to be impatient of what I considered to be overly-emotional posts until I realized that others were just being more honest and open than I was, and that some seemingly grouchy posts were just because that person was having a bad day, or a terrible year. I realized that sometimes people just need to vent and have done so myself on occasion, and I received very supportive answers. I think that's the most important thing I could learn. :roll: :wink:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I have learnt so much about knitting and I have been knitting all my life! I have also made some friends through the site too. Also I found out that I am not the only person who hides away their yarn!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. You reminded me of many things.



farmkiti said:


> I have also learned a lot from this site. I think my knitting has gotten much better and a teacher in a recent class I took at my LYS commented that I "catch on quick." I'm sure it's because I learned to pay attention to detail from all the wonderful people here.
> 
> I used to think that online "chatting" was a waste of time. I have a Facebook page but only use it occasionally. I don't seem to have a lot in common with most of the people there and just use it to post pictures I've taken or keep up with a very small number of friends. But with this site I know I have something near and dear to my heart in common with everyone here: a love of fiber arts.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> I have learnt so much about knitting and I have been knitting all my life! I have also made some friends through the site too. Also I found out that I am not the only person who hides away their yarn!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Me, too. So happy to have other people who love it as much as I do!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


Oh Yes!! :thumbup: Its like I have been released from just knowing the absolute minimum to now having everything I need - I have just completed the most beautiful cross-over jersey - only wish I could show it to you all. I am trying to download the necessary program and if I am successful, will post a picture of my jersey. I cant believe that I made it, with assistance from all the clever people on this forum. Yes I totally agree with you - This is a wonderful group of people and thanks to those who set this all up for us. Lynette


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I have been knitting for over 45 years, but in the three short years since I discovered this site, I have expanded my knowledge of knitting. (and this is do to all the wonderfully knowledgeable knitters here at KP)


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> I have learnt so much about knitting and I have been knitting all my life! I have also made some friends through the site too. Also I found out that I am not the only person who hides away their yarn!


I love your avatar!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I love your avatar!


I love your dog!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> I love your dog!


That's my buddy, Nick. Thanks!


----------



## Ann2015 (Mar 3, 2014)

I use my littie balls of left over yarn for slippers ....I use 2 strands one a new full skein and double it with pieced yarn of different colors that makes very pretty slippers ALSO I knit both slippers at once on the same needles, so each slipper has same amount of same color. Very popular at markets!!!


----------



## Ann2015 (Mar 3, 2014)

I use my littie balls of left over yarn for slippers ....I use 2 strands one a new full skein and double it with pieced yarn of different colors that makes very pretty slippers ALSO I knit both slippers at once on the same needles, so each slipper has same amount of same color. Very popular at markets!!!


----------



## Mairhai (Jan 11, 2014)

It truly is a wonderful site! I look forward daily to receiving the info, inquiries and responses that are sent out. Thank you, Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

I would be remiss if I didn't take time to add to all these comments. I most enjoy knowing that we can connect from all around the world, whether it's to ask a question, give advice, vent a bit, show passion and compassion, share a laugh, brag a bit. It's like having a kitchen table big enough for all of us to sit around and share over a cup of coffee or pot of tea!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And we've shared good times (new babies) and sad times (furbabies going over the rainbow bridge.)We've shared concerns and celebrated in many ways. I'm very grateful for KP....and members from around the world.



Jeannne said:


> I would be remiss if I didn't take time to add to all these comments. I most enjoy knowing that we can connect from all around the world, whether it's to ask a question, give advice, vent a bit, show passion and compassion, share a laugh, brag a bit. It's like having a kitchen table big enough for all of us to sit around and share over a cup of coffee or pot of tea!


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Jeannne said:


> I would be remiss if I didn't take time to add to all these comments. I most enjoy knowing that we can connect from all around the world, whether it's to ask a question, give advice, vent a bit, show passion and compassion, share a laugh, brag a bit. It's like having a kitchen table big enough for all of us to sit around and share over a cup of coffee or pot of tea!


There is so much to love about this site. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

This site has been wonderful for me! I don't have any knitting buddies where I live, but I have all of you. Without realizing it you have encouraged me with my knitting, made me laugh (and cry!Lol!). I have learned so much here and consider you all my knitting buddies. Thank you!!

Donna K


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

DSouthard01 said:


> This site has been wonderful for me! I don't have any knitting buddies where I live, but I have all of you. Without realizing it you have encouraged me with my knitting, made me laugh (and cry!Lol!). I have learned so much here and consider you all my knitting buddies. Thank you!!
> 
> Donna K


same for me. I don't even have a LYS


----------



## PVknitter (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, this site is wonderful!


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Not only have I learned a lot on here but also made many new friends. this site is an answer to a knitters dream.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Sampymom said:


> My feelings exactly! Hardly a day goes by that I don't learn a new tip or a new pattern! My knitting just keeps getting better. But I think my favorite part is the kindness and sharing of everyone on here. It is so awesome to be a part of this world-wide friendship!


Count me in also. I just wish that I had find this site a lot early in my life. Now I might not have the time I need to knit all the great stuff I have seen and found here, even if I could knit 24hrs., belive me I have already tried to do it and I have not been able to last an longer then 13 or 14 hours.
Bell


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I knew basic knit stitches, but never was able to make anything meaningful, and certainly nothing a person could wear. Everyone here has been very helpful, and one woman went above and beyond to help me succeed. I LOVE THIS SITE Too!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm like you...I never would have thought I could knit lace, or make socks before KP, because I was really on my own. Now I'll try most anything because if I get stuck, I have help whenever I need it. And there's always somebody there to talk to! Thank you KPers, for having my back!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't it a wonderful feeling? It makes us all more adventurous.



mzmom1 said:


> I'm like you...I never would have thought I could knit lace, or make socks before KP, because I was really on my own. Now I'll try most anything because if I get stuck, I have help whenever I need it. And there's always somebody there to talk to! Thank you KPers, for having my back!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


I don't think I can blame this site for extending my stash... 

But my range of abilities? Yes, indeed. Thank-you, sisters (and brothers).


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

jstrr1 said:


> When I joined this site, I was knitting simple things. But because of this site I have expanded to knitting lace, socks, sweaters, shawls, animals, socks, scarves, socks, afghans, gloves, hats, socks and more socks. I wonder if I am addicted to socks...YEP! I also wonder how many of you on this site have expanded their knitting abilities simply because of all the wonderful people on this site? It inspires me every day and my "stash" has grown to epic proportions!


Epic proportions??? See what you've created??? Yay! Probably the biggest/longest positive thread! So far 17+ pages! Be proud...be very proud! And THANKS!!!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

This may take us to page 18..but I need to thank all the KP's for information, new ideas, and moral support. I will always remember the kind words when my Agility poodle champion, Andre' unexpectedly crossed the rainbow bridge. Also, I truly marvel at the connection with KPer's from all corners of the globe! That so amazes me. God bless us all!


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like only 17 pages, so I must jump in here and add my 2-cents-worth. I have really learned a lot from KP and enjoy hearing everyone's comments and seeing the knitting projects. It is so great to have a place to visit with other knitters. Hadn't knitted for about 35 years or so, but now that I am retired, I have gotten back into it. But it is SO much easier now to learn new things what with all the on-line tutorials, free patterns, etc. KP is the greatest!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Learning and sharing must be the key. Also the freedom to ask questions and get responses.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

This site is Great, and what makes it great are all the wonderful knowledgeable KP'ers. If you have a question, just ask and you will get a quick response. I am working on my first pair of socks and loving it. I have learned so much in just the short time I joined.


----------



## Mary VanSlooten (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh, my goodness, so many things; I have learned alot, and I appreciate the presence of so many people who think the same way (knitting) that I do. Thank You!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> Love this site I have learned lots of new things about Knitting and life and laughter and sharing and inspiration and how good people come together in friendship although they may never meet in person they rely on each other every day.I am so grateful to be part of this group THANK YOU ALL :thumbup: :thumbup:


 I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> I don't think I can blame this site for extending my stash...
> 
> But my range of abilities? Yes, indeed. Thank-you, sisters (and brothers).


 Yep, yep, yep, to both statements.
Blessings on my KP Family


----------



## Elegant Details (Nov 14, 2011)

I just can't say enough about KP and all you KPers!! I have successfully gone from a "thrower" to Continental "picker"; absolutely loving lace and even reading charts. I almost always have socks in my go to grab bag. The mere thought of me knitting socks was crazy.... Now I prefer toe-up 2 at a time. My confidence level has sky rocketed.... so has my stash. I haven't been as active here as I have been in the past... Actually lost my "regular here" status. I'll have to be better. I love catching up with ya'll First thing in the morning. Thanks to all of you that have helped and inspired me.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Very much so!! Because of this site I have had the courage to try many new things. Some I have had great success with. Some....not so much!! LOL! But, I keep trying!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Elegant Details said:


> .....Actually lost my "regular here" status. I'll have to be better. I love catching up with ya'll First thing in the morning. Thanks to all of you that have helped and inspired me.


I think it takes around 20 posts in a 2 week period to gain 'a regular here' status. Not hard at all if you add your 10cents worth each day.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Definitely expanded my skills and have learned so many new things since I've joined. Great place and good friends.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Save it until I can read it and enjoy; best with a cup of hot a.m. coffee.
You are lovelies and reinforce my knowing there is more good than bad in this world. Never have met a crabby knitter or quilter. ox jude


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't always get to post, but when I check KP out, I am always amazed at what I learn and how much my skill set has grown. I thought I was an experienced knitter/crocheter (and I was...) but now I too feel that I've grown by leaps and bounds. I really can't blame KP for my stash (some of it is 20+ yrs old, but I love checking the site out at work for a brief bit of levity and sanity.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

scottishlass said:


> Love this site I have learned lots of new things about Knitting and life and laughter and sharing and inspiration and how good people come together in friendship although they may never meet in person they rely on each other every day.I am so grateful to be part of this group THANK YOU ALL :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto to what Scottishlass said. 
I have also had to change my internet plan to allow me more download... 
sooo many patterns


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

By getting this today its the first thing I have received
from the forum since my birthday day and that was Oct the 10th. I have missed getting the forum each day and hope that this will start coming each day.\ from now on I don't know why it was stopped.Thanks for sending this. bpj


----------

